# Hobble Creek Pike



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Howdy! Just last week, I started fishing the newly restored section of Hobble Creek, down by the freeway.

The fishing wasn't great, but I found some pike hanging out in an area and kept going back to try my luck.

I also passed the word along to the DWR, since they surely don't want them there.

They thanked me and asked that I kill and turn in any catches to them, at the Springville office.

Today, that happened!


Apparently, the DWR would really appreciate some help in getting them out of there, and if anyone catches pike from within the Utah Lake/Tribs areas, please turn them in to the local office.

(I'd post a pic, but photobucket is down right now and this site won't allow uploads anymore, it seems.)


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Kind of a cool catch! But probably not what the DWR wanted to see or hear. Nice work!


----------



## JUSTIN (Mar 2, 2015)

Wanna show me where you were going?  I live right in mapleton and would love to help pull some of those puppies out.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Check your pm's, JUSTIN. 

Apparently the DWR is now offering a lure as a reward for the first 15 pike they get samples of. Too bad the tribs are closed for now.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I caught 4 pike there last month and turned them in to the DWR. They did reward me. Make sure to not fish there until 6:00AM on the 1st Saturday of May.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm going to release any pike I catch in Utah lake. If they can catch on, the DWR will stop wasting money planting trash fish in Utah Lake.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

What's your definition of trash fish?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

redleg said:


> I'm going to release any pike I catch in Utah lake. If they can catch on, the DWR will stop wasting money planting trash fish in Utah Lake.


Or the DWR or the USFWS will be obligated to resort to more drastic measures to save the June sucker. Measures which could alter or restrict the current great sportfishing we currently enjoy there. :roll:


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

polarbear said:


> What's your definition of trash fish?


I was thinking the same thing I think? Are you saying the June Sucker which we are attempting to save from extinction is a trash fish?? I would have to agree.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

polarbear said:


> What's your definition of trash fish?


suckers. Also carp
DWR says they are worried about the pike eating the Utah suckers, which is the only species they plant there now. Like the whole lake is managed for suckers.
I hope maybe those pike will acquire a taste for carp to.
I've never caught a pike, I'm looking forward to catching them in the next few years.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

With as far spread as the pike are now I hope the DWR has a back up plan for the June sucker. Maybe start planting them in other waters.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

If they were placed in a tank, Is there anyone who could tell a june sucker from the rest of the common suckers in Utah?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

June suckers have a mouth on the front of their head, not the bottom.


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

*Pike on the Fly*

I wish the state had some serious Pike fisheries.

Check out this youtube video: Pike on the Fly.


----------

